# Antlion Audio Epic Giveaway - I love My ModMic



## AA_James (Sep 9, 2015)

*Antlion Audio is pleased to announce* an exciting new competition dubbed simply - "I Love my ModMic". There are a few ways you and your friends can get entries into the contest. Just follow the link below to get started, and here are the ways to score prizes & show off your ModMic:
First just submit a few words about why you love your ModMic, or why you need / want one (worth 2 entries). 
After that, you can get bonus entries to the contest by sending us your Modmic setup pictures (worth 3 additional entries).
To have the best chance at winning the admin selected spots submit a short 5-20 second 720p video clips, and note that these will be worth the most (5 additional entries in the random drawing w00t)!
https://www.facebook.com/AntlionAudio/app_152351391599356

https://gleam.io/LgjfF/antlion-audio-giveaway (for mobile users)

We appreciate all the great stories you guys have to share with us, and hope you dig our massive prize pool:

Grand Prize: $100 Amazon + Gigantic Beta Key (Chosen by admins* )
2nd place: $75 Amazon + Gigantic Beta Key (Chosen by admins*) 
3rd place: $50 Amazon + Gigantic Beta Key (Chosen by Randomizer) 
4th place: $50 Amazon + Antlion Audio shirt (Chosen by Randomizer) 
5th place: $50 Amazon (Chosen by Randomizer)

Entries will be accepted up until midnight PST of September 18th
*Admins as described above are Antlion Audio Employees


----------



## HammerON (Sep 9, 2015)

This contest has been approved by W1zzard.
Carry on.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 10, 2015)

Official entry

I do not have one if i had one i could see what the hype is about

Ps i don't do face book



HammerON said:


> This contest has been approved by W1zzard.
> Carry on.



So we should be allowed to enter here


----------



## Toothless (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll enter since I've never heard of the brand. Sounds promising though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 10, 2015)

ehhh...sounds a bit more like homework than a "giveaway" ... best of luck to you on your endeavor.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2015)

damn, was hoping i could enter here on the forums and win one of the mics


----------



## AA_James (Sep 10, 2015)

Mussels said:


> damn, was hoping i could enter here on the forums and win one of the mics


Sorry not this time, That is a great idea though. Especially since this community was so kind as to let me post this.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 10, 2015)

AA_James said:


> Sorry not this time, That is a great idea though. Especially since this community was so kind as to let me post this.



Official entry

I do not have one if i had one i could see what the hype is about

Ps i don't do face book



HammerON said:


> This contest has been approved by W1zzard.
> Carry on.



So we should be allowed to enter here


----------



## AA_James (Sep 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 11, 2015)

AA_James said:


> Bump



You Would have got a far better response if we could have participated from the forums here.
People see contest and think Hmm might enter   then find that in order to enter they have to go off site................... So they don't Bother   they prefer to stay on this Site


----------



## AA_James (Sep 16, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> You Would have got a far better response if we could have participated from the forums here.
> People see contest and think Hmm might enter   then find that in order to enter they have to go off site................... So they don't Bother   they prefer to stay on this Site



I understand that man and i apologize. The platform we are using for this competition just does not allow it. I will keep this in mind for future giveaways when choosing the platform to host it. I would like  to point out that you can log in with many types of accounts including Steam, Instagram, Twitch, and others. I really did try to make this easy to enter for anyone i apologize that i could not get super specific to certain forums as we are hoping for very large response to this giveaway. i do appreciate your input and i will continue to try to expand the possible ways of entry for future giveaways.


----------

